# What Allience 105 or 107 Bands Do You Like For Performance ? Sterling, Advantage or Crepe ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I just loaded up some Sterling rubber bands on a F-16 and going to give it a go this weekend, but was wondering what 105 or 107 band type do you guys use when you use rubber bands for elastic ---Sterling, Advantage or Crepe ?

wll


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I like Sterling 105s. The 105s are the same as 107s except for the length. 105s are 10" when cut, the 107s are 14". I have never tried anything else but I have heard the crepe is easy to draw but doesn't retract very fast. I also use Sterling 117b and Sterling 84 but the 84s are only about 7" when cut.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I like Sterling 105s. The 105s are the same as 107s except for the length. 105s are 10" when cut, the 107s are 14". I have never tried anything else but I have heard the crepe is easy to draw but doesn't retract very fast. I also use Sterling 117b and Sterling 84 but the 84s are only about 7" when cut.


Thank you for the info, much appreciated !

wll


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Sterling is the one to use. There are a wealth of threads on SSF about these bands. In the category of 'tooting my own horn', here's an early one from 11 years ago.









Alliance #107 Rubber Band Tests


One of my favorite flat bands are ordinary Alliance #107 rubber bands, available from most office supply stores in the US, though I buy mine from Amazon.com. They are cheap, require no tricky cutting and last a long time. Are they good enough for you? Good question, so I decided to do some tests...




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## kasperthelost (Oct 28, 2020)

I use the sterling 107s and the 117b's I use #64s as tie on material. The 107s like heavier ammo like 1/2 steel or rocks they last quite a long time with the right conditions. The 117b those are great for the looped tube frames cuz you can very easily put bandsets together just by looping them thru the pouch, these don't last as long as the 107s but there so easy to assemble its no issue really to make another set. I like these for small ammo up to 7mm or mudballs try them for yourself they are pretty inexpensive too if you're looking to try something new give these a try.


----------

